# Our New Kubota RTV Has Finally Arrived!



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Really enjoyed booting around the neighborhood in it today. Not the fastest thing on the road (40KMph or 25Mph) but it is definitely a workhorse and comfortable and surprisingly quiet inside the cab.

I cant wait for some snow to really put it to the test.

Hunting season next year is going to be fun too. lol


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Good looking rig. Might be the new year before you get to push snow . Keep us informed on how it works out for you ....Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Nice buggy....... 
A couple questions:
Why not a Boss UTV plow?
Do you really need a Garmin type navigation in it?


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

BUFF;2072506 said:


> Nice buggy.......
> A couple questions:
> Why not a Boss UTV plow?
> Do you really need a Garmin type navigation in it?


Boss is not very common here where I live so getting service would be a pain in the ass. Since this is a Kubota Plow I was able to negotiate a very good deal since I bought the RTV. So far this Plow seems impressive. I like the controls and it has down pressure.

Yes to the garmin GPS. We only run garmin and they serve us well.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

BUFF;2072506 said:


> Nice buggy.......
> A couple questions:
> Why not a Boss UTV plow?
> Do you really need a Garmin type navigation in it?


I was thinking the same thing on the GPS, wouldn't think you would need one in a UTV.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

LapeerLandscape;2072522 said:


> I was thinking the same thing on the GPS, wouldn't think you would need one in a UTV.


Machine is going to be doing a residential route not just sidewalks.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

drivewaydoctor;2072523 said:


> Machine is going to be doing a residential route not just sidewalks.


Neat. Registered like any car or truck to drive on the street?


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Banksy;2072534 said:


> Neat. Registered like any car or truck to drive on the street?


doesnt need to be here. we are allowed on roads just not highways


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

Cant believe you dont need plates, good for you i guess. I wonder how that works out for your insurance. Nice rig for sure.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

That's cool. Throw a single stage blower in the back and that is a bad ass little driveway rig. Get pics of that thing at work, if it ever snows!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

drivewaydoctor;2072536 said:


> doesnt need to be here. we are allowed on roads just not highways


You need to put a slow moving sign on it for it to be legal. I'd suggest oiling it very well as the RTV's don't like the salt very much.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Looking good! I'm surprised at the layout of the cab it looks really operator friendly and spacious. Get it from Galers?
I have a few drives down around New St and Lakeshore, that rig would be perfect.
How wide, would it plow a sidewalk?


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Don't act like you don't want to.

http://m.kijiji.ca/farming-equipmen...1124904385&ck=CK&from=Search&ts=1449931377556

There's a Kubota in bed salter for an RTV on kijiji too for 3k


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

ServiceOnSite - Just as mentioned by JD Dave we only need a slow moving sign. It is fully insured by Kubota that covers virtually everything, even roll over. I was really impressed by Kubota's coverage so I went with them over my own equipment insurance company.

S-205 -- It is very spacious. Last night I let my equipment manager take it for a spin. We are both big guys. He is 6'1" about 200 pounds and I am 6' tall and 220 pounds and there was plenty of room inside for us. We were not cramped or feeling like we were "cuddling". lol The blade is a 72" V-Blade which I wanted because we are going to be doing driveways with it along with our commercial property walkways. It fits perfectly on our commercial property walkways but I will admit on sidewalks she is a little tight. When collapsed it just fits on our street sidewalks. We picked it up from Kooy Brothers which is where I have purchased all of our plows and salters. I had shopped around previously and no one could come close to the prices I got from Kooy Brothers in North York. If you want to test the machine out let me know and I will let you take it for a spin.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

S-205;2072777 said:


> Don't act like you don't want to.
> 
> http://m.kijiji.ca/farming-equipmen...1124904385&ck=CK&from=Search&ts=1449931377556
> 
> There's a Kubota in bed salter for an RTV on kijiji too for 3k


hahaha yeah I seen that. I will be doing that AFTER my year's warranty is up. Kubota voids the warranty if you install those. I would love to get the speed of this thing up.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

looks like a perfect machine for doing residential drive's, very nice!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Looks great. 

I was just running my 900 that has over 5000 hours on it (1 new engine) and thinking I should get rid of it and buy a new one. But I need Wade's tractor first. 

Seriously, it's getting to be in rough shape. But overall it has been an amazing machine. One of my best purchases.


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

Please let me know how the plow works. We have 2 rtvs with the Boss UTV-V plow, and are having troubles with them (the plow). Seems to be too much weight hanging on the front bumper as we are breaking factory welds on the machine. Also there has been a problem with the plow sitting level with the ground. We have spent hours going through the leveling procedure on the plow and can not get it to sit level. I have been thinking about selling the Boss plows and going with Kubota's plow and broom set up.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

dr.lawn21;2077690 said:


> Please let me know how the plow works. We have 2 rtvs with the Boss UTV-V plow, and are having troubles with them (the plow). Seems to be too much weight hanging on the front bumper as we are breaking factory welds on the machine. Also there has been a problem with the plow sitting level with the ground. We have spent hours going through the leveling procedure on the plow and can not get it to sit level. I have been thinking about selling the Boss plows and going with Kubota's plow and broom set up.


We have no snow yet but what I can tell you is the other day I took the Kubota v blade off the machine and it didn't change the height of the machine any noticeable amount. The down pressure is pretty strong as well. I also used a timer and my GPS for speed and the speed gains and max speed was exactly the same with and without the Plow. Kubota says 25mph but it seems to hold steady at 23mph with or without the Plow.

I will report back when we get some snow.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Good luck finding an operator for this beast. I've been trying to think of a few guys.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

S-205;2100246 said:


> Good luck finding an operator for this beast. I've been trying to think of a few guys.


Thanks bro. Found an awesome guy with a ton of experience on all different kinds of machines. Put him out last storm and he did fantastic.

The Kubota is a total beast. I cannot believe how much snow this thing can push.

I will post a few photos when I get back to my computer. Seems I cannot do it on an iPhone.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Sweet! Mentioned to a couple operator friends of mine but they all got sent back to work because of the mild weather we had. Hope he works out. I was gonna stop in the other day when I was driving by to check out the machine but I didn't know if you'd be at the shop


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Ah yeah I'm never at the shop. I just had a baby two months ago who keeps me pretty tied down. If you ever want to check it out let me know in advance and I will make arrangements to meet up with you bud.


----------



## etwman (Nov 13, 2009)

The Kubota RTV 1100 with a Boss V Plow is a total beast. I pushed snow with ours in 30" in my driveway and it kept digging. There's a few things that really help dial this machine in:

1. 2" Lift kit
2. I put Rocktane tires on it, slightly bigger than stock.
3. Turbo and intercooler in it.
4. Put about 400 lbs of ballast in the back, bags of salt or sand is fine.

There is no other UTV on the market that will out push, set up right, like the RTV.

I get it with the leveling issue with it, after a lot of tweaking I got it to where it was supposed to be. Felt your pain on that one, but got it dialed in.


----------



## etwman (Nov 13, 2009)

Side note: The cats meow is going to be if there ever get the new RTV-X1100C dialed in with the front Hydraulic Quick Hitch. They've been playing around with the snowblower attachment for it, but don't have it perfected yet. I saw a prototype at a show last year. This would allow you to switch between the V plow, blower, and broom fairly quickly. 

I looked at the OEM V Plow, but it just didn't have the "nuts" that I wanted. The Boss V Plow is fast and what I really like about it is it lifts really high. 

The downside to the hydraulic quick attach is it isn't retroactive back to the RTV1100's so you have to sell all that and buy all new.......grrrrrr


----------



## Epiccookie55 (Feb 26, 2016)

etwman;2142352 said:


> The Kubota RTV 1100 with a Boss V Plow is a total beast. I pushed snow with ours in 30" in my driveway and it kept digging. There's a few things that really help dial this machine in:
> 
> 1. 2" Lift kit
> 2. I put Rocktane tires on it, slightly bigger than stock.
> ...


More pics! That looks like a beast!


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Etwman - What is the width of the blade on the machine? Will it fit on a 5' sidewalk? Absolutely awesome setup by the way


----------



## etwman (Nov 13, 2009)

It would be really tight and not a lot of forgiveness with grass on the sides. You'd have to go to Boss's website and see what it would be in the V position.


----------



## etwman (Nov 13, 2009)

I will say this, when you plow with a UTV the key with it is not to get the plow hung up. I had a Curtis plow that I bought with the RTV as a package deal from the dealer, everything was new. That plow lasted about two years and I couldn't take it anymore. The boss doesn't tie up your hydraulics in your RTV, it's electric over hydraulics and everything is contained in the plow setup. You can tell boss took the background from their bigger plows and put it into this. It's very well built. The lift angle is unreal. I pushed my long driveway open and my shop with it in the 30" blizzard, granted opening it up a few times, but it worked and I never got it stuck.

The turbo was from Southwest AG. In my opinion that is the best one out there. Figure 6 hours to install.


----------



## Epiccookie55 (Feb 26, 2016)

etwman;2142491 said:


> I will say this, when you plow with a UTV the key with it is not to get the plow hung up. I had a Curtis plow that I bought with the RTV as a package deal from the dealer, everything was new. That plow lasted about two years and I couldn't take it anymore. The boss doesn't tie up your hydraulics in your RTV, it's electric over hydraulics and everything is contained in the plow setup. You can tell boss took the background from their bigger plows and put it into this. It's very well built. The lift angle is unreal. I pushed my long driveway open and my shop with it in the 30" blizzard, granted opening it up a few times, but it worked and I never got it stuck.
> 
> The turbo was from Southwest AG. In my opinion that is the best one out there. Figure 6 hours to install.


What speed does it hit now?


----------



## etwman (Nov 13, 2009)

You don't really gain in speed, these things were never meant for speed, they are really workhorses. Where you gain it is in acceleration, torque, and being able to climb things in mid range where it used to bog out. It definitely has more pushing power as well.

You see a lot of turbos put on these with guys that put tracks on them.


----------

